# EA211 turbo upgrade?



## Vourem (2 mo ago)

I’m looking to upgrade the turbo on my 1.4TSI. I’m aware that RTMG makes a hybrid turbo upgrade which is great. I’m really hoping to try and put an IS12 or IS20 in though. The issue of course is the flange. The 1.4T uses a unique flange that’s slightly larger than a standard T25, so I’ve found it impossible to find any adapters. Does anyone know what type, if it’s even a standard flange, the 1.8TSI or 2.0TSI uses? I’m hoping that might help me find the right adapters. If they even exist, that is.


----------

